

Bacterium that extracts gold from its environment - prat
http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn17915-theres-gold-in-them-there-modified-bacteria.html?DCMP=OTC-rss&nsref=online-news

======
newsdog
back in the day I ran the numbers on this - there's about a dime of gold in a
ton of seawater - the salt is way more valuable....

